# could this be Paratyphoid Its A Baby



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok I Started A Thread Here : http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25345 About This Bird It Was One Of 3 There Is A Picture Of this Baby Along With The Other 2 On The Other Thread. 
The Picture For Some reason Shows The babys Back Red It is Not red. The Baby Is eatting Fine Other Then Me Hand feeding It. I'm Useing Kay-Tee. Its Poop Looks Good. The Biggest Problem Is Its Not Growing Very Fast. 
The whole Story Is On The Other Thread If You Need More info Let Me Know. 
Thanks For Your Time And Have A great Day.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are there any other symptoms other then seemingly stunted growth?
Did the parents stop feeding the baby too?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Are there any other symptoms other then seemingly stunted growth?
> Did the parents stop feeding the baby too?


Yes The Parents Stoppied Feed This One / Or I'm Thinking The Others Got to Big And Little One Was Just Not Getting what He Needed When The Babys Where Close is Size Things Where Fine. But Then The Other 2 shot up Like A Rocket And This One Stayed Small. 

No Other Symptoms Other Then The Stunted Growth. 

I Don't Tube Feed He Eats The Kay-Tee. Littleone Puts His Beak in My Fingers And eats With No Problems. 

In The Picture The dark Baby was The Extra One then The One With the Most white thats this ones Brother/sister.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Does the baby have any bald spots? Does the poop smell? Is the baby breathing open beaked?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Does the baby have any bald spots? Does the poop smell? Is the baby breathing open beaked?


Bald Spots I would say No. Littleone Still Hasn't Gotten any Feathers Yet So Not sure if that would count. I how ever can see a hint on the wing that looks like the feathers may start soon. 

Poop smells fine to me.

Breathing is fine no open beak.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I have seen Air in his crop. I went to feed him one day and he had so much air you would have thougth he had been feed.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Most likely it is not paratyphoid. He seems fine except for the growth. He might just be a slow grower, or didn't get enough food from the parents from the start or he might just be genetically small. As long as he is eating, pooping, growing feathers and maturing I wouldn't worry. 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Jennifer

I know you have your hands full with all the new babies you're having to take care of but, personally, I would just bring the baby in the house, set him up in a warm environment and continue to hand feed him. That way, you can weigh him daily and observe his poops more easily.

I know it is more desirable to leave it with the parents but I think it is running a big risk to keep him with them particularly since the other two are growing so rapidly. They may decide to stop keeping him warm and featherless babies can get chilled rapidly.

I'm not that familiar with how paratyphoid affects baby pigeons but it seems to me that he is simply a bit behind in his growth and needs extra TLC and feeding. You can get a product called Nutrical from most pet stores, usually in the dog product area. Squeeze about 1/4 - 1/2" in the formula at least twice a day. This will help add calories and provide vitamins too.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Reti said:


> I wouldn't worry.
> 
> Reti


We all know thats easy to say just not do Sometimes.  

Thanks I'm Sure He Will Be Fine I Just Worry about this Littleone. I'll keep Everyone Update On Him/her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*My little baby*

Jennifer, here's a picture of my little runt back in 2006.
There's a before and after picture. To this day, two years later, she's a very small bird but healthy as a horse as far as I can tell.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Renee For Find that Picture. I'm Glad to know Your Little one is in Good Health. That Makes Me even More Hopeful About My Baby. I'm Really Just Thinking He Is just Growing Very Slow. He really Is Very Healthy Other Then being Small. He eats very Well, have To Say its Nice feeding This Baby he Is So Easy To feed. 

I'll Keep Everyone Updated And thanks for everyones Time Have A Great Day.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jennifer,

Glad to hear he is easy to feed and thanks for the updates on him. I'll watch this thread to see how he is doing.

Margaret


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I had the same with a pair of my birds. I helped by pulling the larger baby then feeding the parents and waiting a while before putting the larger baby back in. Every time I top up the food the parents feed and then feed the babies.

Here's the baby with it's nestmate









And later when they'd grown some; it caught up eventually and now I can't tell iit from the others.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad the baby is doing okay, Jennifer. My little runt Toto is very small, and was never ill. I don't know why he's so little. He's smaller than a dove and almost three months old. But he's healthy and a happy little guy, and wing-slaps the other babies around when they start to boss him at all.  As long as your baby's poops smell okay and he's not acting ill at all, he's probably just a "runt" like Toto.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Wanted To Update On Little One. One Of His Legs Won't Go Out All the Way. Its Like Its froze at The Knee Joint The Other Leg Works Fine. Little One Can Still Move His Feet And Toes And The Upper Part Of The Leg Just Not The Knee Part. He Is Still Fine Eatting And Pooping Great. I don't Think This Was Here Before But Not Sure I've Never really Looked At His Legs Just His Body And Then His Poop. I'm Away From My Home And At The Library Rigth Now I Just Wanted To Let you Know What was Going On And What I Found.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, now you can start worrying. Could the bird have splayed leg?
Joint swelling, leg paralysis is among the symptoms of paratyphoid, but it could be a lot of other things too.
Is the joint swollen, red, warm?
Could he have hurt his leg somehow?
Is he getting enough calcium?
A pic would be great when you get home.

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok He does Have One Small red Spot On The Inside of His Leg 

The joint Is Not swollen, Warm or Hot. 

He Is Still in The Same Nest With The Other 2 They Could Have Maybe Hurt Him Or The Parents When They Get To Moving Around Alot. But They Have Never Been Mean To Him. 

calcium I'm Not sure All I Have Given Him Is Kaytee. 

I'll Get A Picture When I Get Home Can't Say It will Come Out As It Doesn't Take Great Pictures Upclose But I'll See What I Can Do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> Well, now you can start worrying. Could the bird have splayed leg?
> Joint swelling, leg paralysis is among the symptoms of paratyphoid, but it could be a lot of other things too.
> Is the joint swollen, red, warm?
> Could he have hurt his leg somehow?
> ...


I'm with you Reti. Especially now that other symptoms seem to be appearing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The Kaytee has calcium in it, so you can eliminate that.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Does the baby exhibit cramp like contractions of the toes?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jennifer, this is all the more reason I would bring the baby in the house. You can observe him more often. I don't understand the "knee" not moving unless he was scratched and it is sore.


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Does the baby have any bald spots? Does the poop smell? Is the baby breathing open beaked?


Sorry, I don't mean to hijack this thread... What does it mean when the poop smells? Thanks Max


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok Here is One Picture There is 5 Other On The Photosite. 

This Picture If You Look Rigth below the crop you will see the red dot. Little One Is Still eatting Fine And poops Still Don't Smell. The leg is the same with no change. The hip , ankle, and feet still move fine. Its still only the knee that won't move.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Does the baby exhibit cramp like contractions of the toes?



No cramping of the toes they move fine.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Jennifer, this is all the more reason I would bring the baby in the house. You can observe him more often. I don't understand the "knee" not moving unless he was scratched and it is sore.


This baby and the other 2 babys plus there parents are inside. 

I've tried to only pick the baby up when i need too which is feeding time. 


There aren't any scratches Around the leg.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi everyone just wanted to update everyone tonite littleone moved the knee a very little and only once. he is still not showing any other signs. Poops good and still eatting great. 
So what did you think on the pictures. Whay was everyones thougth on what may be going on with Littleone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to update everyone tonite littleone moved the knee a very little and only once. he is still not showing any other signs. Poops good and still eatting great.
> So what did you think on the pictures. Whay was everyones thougth on what may be going on with Littleone.


I personally still am thinking Paratyphoid, however, there's no way to know that for sure by just looking. I'm not big on giving medicines "just in case".......so, my advice would be to just keep an eye on him the next week or so and see how he does and how much he grows. Updated pictures in a couple of days would be great. Pictures with him AND his sibling for comparison. It just might be that he's just slow and there's nothing wrong. We'll see what others think.
How old is he exactly now?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Little one is now 13 Days old. Im also just now seeing what look like feathers coming out the wings and A few around his butt. Ok I'll Make sre i update with pictures in a few Days. Plus I'll still update once or twice a Day in writing. 

what does everyone think of the name Little Bear for him/Her


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Little one is now 13 Days old. Im also just now seeing what look like feathers coming out the wings and A few around his butt. Ok I'll Make sre i update with pictures in a few Days. Plus I'll still update once or twice a Day in writing.
> 
> what does everyone think of the name Little Bear for him/Her


I actually liked Little one better.  Look at my web site. There's a picture of a 2 week old baby. Just keep an eye on him. Poor baby.  
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/SQUABGROWTH.html


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Then I may just keep his name Little One. I Never even thougth to use that name I was just Useing it So Everyone would Know I was talking about the Little One. 
plus Little One could be a girl or boy name. 

Should I be adding ACV to the kaytee I haven't yet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Max1170 said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to hijack this thread... What does it mean when the poop smells? Thanks Max


Hi Max,

That is just one symptom of a number of diseases, like E- coli, or Paratyphoid. That is just to name a few.


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> That is just one symptom of a number of diseases, like E- coli, or Paratyphoid. That is just to name a few.


Hello, the reason I asked is that I have a pair of owls on eggs and sometimes there poop really stinks. I always thought that was normal when they were on eggs? 
Thank you Max


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Max1170 said:


> Hello, the reason I asked is that I have a pair of owls on eggs and sometimes there poop really stinks. I always thought that was normal?
> Thank you Max


Sometimes, while sitting on eggs, because they "hold it" for so long, it will smell. If that's the only time you smell it, it probably isn't anything to worry about. If their poop smells ALL the time, then that's different.
I know in our loft, when we've got 10 or 12 hens all sitting and they all decide to come off the nest first thing in the AM in about a 5 minute span...........PEW!!!! It's pretty bad!! LOL


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi All Just Wanted to Update On Little One He Is Moving The Knee Now. The Spot That Was Red Got Bigger it Doesn't seem To Hurt Him When I Touch It Its Just Red. Poop Is Still The Same No Smell And nice Looking. He Is Still Eatting great. I'll Try And Get Afew New pictures Posted Later Sunday Nigth. I Was Hoping To Have Some Today But Late Last Nigth Our Friend Called And Said His House Had was On fire. So We Went Over There Last Nigth And Stayed around about 2 Hours after The fireman Left Just To keep A Eye On things And Make Sure there Was No Hot Spots. He Was lucky It Could Have been Worse Afew inside Walls Will Need replacing Upstairs And down. Then We Went Over Today To help Clean Up A Little So Haven't Had the time For Pictures. 

Little One Has Started To Show His Feathers In the Wings And Around the crop area the Butt Area Is Still The Same Just A very Few Feathers But No New Ones.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This sounds like a very positive update, Jennifer! I hope all will be well from here on out!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

This Baby Is Still Doing great. Little One Still Only Has The Few Feathers Coming Out On The Wing And Crop Area And Just A Very Few Near His/her Butt. 

Little One Is Still dropping A Nice poop In My Hand  everytime i Take Him/Her Out for Feeding. Guess Little One Knows i want To See it. 

Still Eatting Great.

The Leg Is Also still Doing Great. The Red Spot Has started To Go Away Alittle Now. Plus He can Move It And Walk On It Now.

i was Hoping To get Pictures Today But Haven't Had Time I'll try Later And get some New Ones Posted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like more good news, Jennifer! Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------

